# Do you smoke and eat inside your GTR?



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Looking at the poorly condition GTRs I came accross recently, I not want to know what was the owner alike . . . 

I personally never eat nor drink in my little baby.:smokin:


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

God no.....
Only a bottle of water when going for long drives..... other then you consume whatever outside of the car!


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Should be a 'jeez, it's just a car' option...


----------



## kornmonkey (Jan 29, 2006)

Never smoke, won't even lean in to grab something with a lit cigarette :smokin:.
Very careful about what I eat - no chocolate, crisps or anything that breaks apart.
I also won't use it if I'm sweaty - after a day at Santa Pod spectating in the July sunshine, I have changed into clean clothes so they soak it up a bit and stop it getting into the drivers seat. 
Nothing is worse than a car seat with salt lines on it uke:.


It must be really hard if you are stuck in a huge queue waiting to do the ¼ mile trying to keep you and the car cool. I guess if you still have air-con you can leave it on until you are ready to line up.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

With a Robson retrim .... hell no!

Unless I'm hungry


----------



## slidewayz (Aug 11, 2007)

i love my car its clean inside and out and dirty interiors and exteriors irritate me. and no one not even me will eat or smoke in it


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

my car was imported it had lilo and stitch cup holders on all four points of the roll cage, some had dried coke or some shit in them, i took them off, never eat in my cars cant stand the smell getting into the seats


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

No eating/drinking/smoking allowed in my car. 

If any passengers try any of the above mentioned then they'll receive a swift punch to the side of the head- no warning given.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I use smokeless charcoal in My Skyline, and always use a napkin when eating my in car barbecue

Mook


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

dont matter if I drank or smoked in mine there is absolutely no interior  only a front seat which is changeable.


----------



## zig-zag (Nov 30, 2007)

i eat smoke and drink in my car as i basically live in it after i get home from work. But it doesnt mean my cars dirty as i clean it often and well, interior looks new right now after my last session  so im happy to carry on this way lol


----------



## NickCH (Apr 9, 2006)

Never eat, sometimes smoke but I justify this by thinking it might cover the smell of 18 year old rubber matts etc. Having said that the windows are open and the ash tray is out of bounds! :nervous:


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

i dont smoke anywhere.
I do eat in the car and drink. 
Just hoover it when it needs it.


----------



## leon (Dec 1, 2005)

Dont smoke, very rarely eat in the car, but I do Drink in the car, but only water or bottled drinks NO CANS.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

I don't see an option of eating or smoking the competition in your car. 
As for me, the only thing I eat in the car is hard candy or a bottled drink
with a towel wrapped around it to absorb any condensation. And I will 
only take a sip when the car has stopped. 

I had to pick up my son and his little friend once and they had popcorn
in a paperbag. I could see the popcorn made the bag clear cause of the
oil. The other kid wanted to eat in my car and as I told him no, he asked
why. I told him cause I am the boss and if he does not like it he can walk
the 6 km's to our house and eat his popcorn on the way. He said, fine, I will
not eat then in your car. Even as he tried to enter my car, I denied him until
he washed his grubby oily little paws. I told my wife when I got what had
happened and she laughed as it is typical for me to do something like that. 

So, I do not do that in my car, there is no way I am going to let someone 
that is less careful do that. When I have a passenger, I do not even drink or
have a drink in the car.


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

i'm with ru'

it's just a car

i like as mucky as possible on the outside, as light as poss on the inside

provides a handy place to each my lunch when it rains

i hate the smell of tobacco, so ital joints only

but no rubbish, or anything that'll hurt my power to weight ratio
that includes passengers...


----------



## Addicted2Boost (Nov 15, 2007)

Clean as! if da misses wants to smoke, i even stop the car and get her to get out and smoke then get back in  :chuckle:


----------



## Fallout (Feb 13, 2007)

I've had a few smokey smokes during the summer in traffic jams when the windows are way down, but normally I'll pull over and have my smoke while admiring her fine curves.  As for eating, no, and if one of my mates dares to so much as look at a pack of Walkers crisps, I pull over, push them out and kick them to death, there and then.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

gavman said:


> i'm with ru'
> 
> it's just a car
> 
> ...



With you guys on this, yesterday I drove to Birmingham from London via High Wycombe and back via Luton. I ate KFC for breakfast in the car followed by a few ciggies. My car is used every day, unfortunately I smoke so sitting driving the car for like six hours in a day at least twice a week. It is only a car but I do clean it regular.


Smokey


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

So who voted the first option in the poll? Pics please:


----------



## Ed. (Apr 21, 2006)

The logout button is up on the top right hand corner  Think im going to become a bit like stuox with you


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

I love your threads Chris.


----------



## Stan (Jun 14, 2006)

Neither smoking nor drinking allowed.
And it's the very first car I've ever done this with.

Is that pride, or is it just sad ?


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Water only, and i bought floor mats to keep any crap off the carpet, so im not too anal about muddy shoes as i have a carpet extractor/dry vapor steam cleaner that i can use to get pretty much any stain out but still, the less time i need to clean it, the more time i can enjoy driving it.


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

I never eat or smoke in any of my cars.

I dont even leave anything init. The glovebox is always empty as i cant stand stuff flying around it i start having abit of fun.

All i have in my car is a fire extinguisher


----------



## biff32gtr (Feb 23, 2007)

mars bar is ok, never go to the beach SAND is a car killer!!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Rain said:


> Water only, and i bought floor mats to keep any crap off the carpet, so im not too anal about muddy shoes as i have a carpet extractor/dry vapor steam cleaner that i can use to get pretty much any stain out but still, the less time i need to clean it, the more time i can enjoy driving it.


Don't step with muddy shoes in to the Z . .no . .please noooo!:chuckle:


----------



## V4 SKUNK (Oct 12, 2005)

gavman said:


> i'm with ru'
> 
> it's just a car
> 
> ...


 
Tobacco smells bad. But mmmm skunk is a nice smell for the car imo.
But i can always put the roof down.......Well not in this weather.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Madden

I never eat or smoke in any of my cars. (all 3)

I dont even leave anything in it. The glovebox is always empty as I cant stand stuff flying around it I start having abit of fun.

All I have in my car is a fire extinguisher 

YOUR CAR MUST MY ONES TWIN SISTER !! lol


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

I keep lollipops in the glovebox for those long journeys to the 'Ring and Spa. Other than that, no.

Occasionally, a passenger will shit themselves though. lol


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

moleman said:


> ...Occasionally, a passenger will shit themselves though. lol


 :chuckle:


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

No smoking or drinking in mine I think thats most things covered 

Flickr Photo Download: PICT0756


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Lollipops hey Moleman. For when your picking up the girls?


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

My friends take the P*ss out of me for my no food drink or anything else that could spill in the car rule, but i don't care, when thay have a GTR they can smoke and eat as much mcdonalds as they like!!


----------



## leeaids (May 8, 2007)

i dont smoke so i dont smoke in it, i eat sometimes but only a quick snack, it never gets derty, i wash and vacumme it every sataday wheather iv used it or not, theres just something that makes me want to touch it


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

Rain said:


> Water only, and i bought floor mats to keep any crap off the carpet, so im not too anal about muddy shoes as i have a carpet extractor/dry vapor steam cleaner that i can use to get pretty much any stain out but still, the less time i need to clean it, the more time i can enjoy driving it.


floor mats are heavy!
ruin your power to weight ratio!

(now you see what I'M anal about)


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

moleman said:


> I keep lollipops in the glovebox for those long journeys to the 'Ring and Spa. Other than that, no.
> 
> Occasionally, a passenger will shit themselves though. lol


So did you managed to clean up me woopsie from last year, . . . :chuckle:


----------



## madmark1 (Mar 27, 2003)

I looked at 2 GTR's before mine and they were filthy, why do it when it's your pride and joy?


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

my car is sooo clean you can see all the metal inside


----------



## pitbull (Sep 1, 2006)

i eat in my car but it is very clean.its the outside is the problem as it bright white


----------



## dawgmode (Oct 30, 2007)

i hot box my car every weekend


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

this may come as a surprise to some, but I chain smoke in my car as I drive. There really isn't much takeout in Korea, but I've had meself some McDonalds and I've had no qualms about shags in the car. I've slept in it a few times - The interior is 16 years old and smells the way it smells, which is familiar but certainly not unpleasant. Short of pouring rotten vinegar into the carpet, I can't see anything I could do to change the condition of the interior. I thought I might get more anal when I did the full Nismo mat kit, but I just use it and clean the mats as necessary.

Perhaps most telling, the missus and I were on our way back from the movies, and she had a huge bucket of popcorn (she likes to buy the huge buckets, then take it home and snack from it for the next few days). I ended up giving the car a very hard run and had to brake HARD at one point. The popcorn spilled and went everywhere. My first thought? "oh shit, I've ruined my wife's snack food". I cleaned up the car as best I could on the side of the road, then went out and bought her a nice fresh tub of popcorn. Later on, a day or two or so, I got around to vacuuming out my interior.

I do keep clutter nonexistent in my car though - it's empty, except for a small selection of tools in the armrest storage.


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

No way!! Hardly even dare breath in mine!!


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

holly no no no......no smoking, no eating, no drinking, no farting.....just driving ;-)


----------



## 15D (Oct 8, 2007)

Only post coital smoking allowed in my GTR so as that wasn't an option I couldn't vote:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## sdj_R33 (Jan 7, 2008)

Bottled water and that's it.
Eating no
And smoking no no no

Never have to ask any of my passengers to not do the above as they are all fully aware of what might happen to them if they tried...

Slightly different but the missus took her shoes off the other day and put her feet up on the dash...one look was all that was neccessary for the feet to go back in the FOOTwell...

ha ha I'm so sad it makes me laugh!!


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

my wife likes to stick her feet up on the dash, I personally like it as I find her legs rather tasty, plus she always wears stockings so no sticky barefoot nastiness. In general, friends are quite respectful of the car and I've never had to ask anyone not to smoke or eat. In any event, the toxic fumes from my engine kills most appetites anyways (I've concluded that venting the crankcase to atmosphere must have the vent far away, anywhere BUT under the hood...)

Me and the missus did discover that drinking Starbucks is a bit of a disaster. Years of eating while driving (a necessity when I lived in California with the traffic jams and the tight work schedule I kept) has got my coordination down, but the stiff suspension made things a mess. Took a bit of cleaning to sort that out. So no more open containers of anything, but a cup of soda from McDonald's, covered, with straw, that's ok.


----------



## uglymother (Apr 11, 2007)

I eat drink, smoke and more often then not have sex in my dirty two.

She loves it.


----------



## Zabijak (Jul 9, 2007)

I don't eat or smoke in my car but I guess drinking would be ok.


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

uglymother said:


> I eat drink, smoke and more often then not have sex in my dirty two.
> 
> She loves it.


in or with?


----------



## uglymother (Apr 11, 2007)

gavman said:


> in or with?


In, im male. lol


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Well i dont eat a full roast dinner but maybe a banana and water.


----------



## YokoAE86 (May 23, 2007)

In my old R32GTR, i only drank bottle of water when having a break. The interior looks brand new in my 32 and so it should be for the new owner to enjoy.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

If on the move should NEVER eat, dring, smoke, sh*g or perform any other activity which may detract you from driving ! Most accidents happen through people not paying attention or being distracted ! Mobile phones deffo a NO NO


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Steve said:


> If on the move should NEVER eat, dring, smoke, sh*g or perform any other activity which may detract you from driving ! Most accidents happen through people not paying attention or being distracted ! Mobile phones deffo a NO NO


No conversations or bird-watching either then? :chuckle:


----------



## Beirute-GTR (Nov 25, 2009)

Absolutely NO NO NO, in fact a couple of weeks ago I asked a girl whom I had just met to stand outside in the cold and finish her smoke (guess she thought I was mad) before jumping in the GTR, never eat inside either as the car will stink of food odor inside and if you drop pieced of food/burger etc, they will end up in the gaps between the seats and the centre console and remain there only to produce rotten smell at a later stage. I myself do smoke, but every time I stand outside and finish the cigy before I get in regardless of the weather conditions, and in the mean time warm up the engine


----------



## scott gtst (Sep 8, 2009)

i don't smoke anyway, only drink from bottles no cans, only eaten mints no other food allowed. i fingered a girl once and it made my steering wheel smell so i wont do that again.


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

Bottle of water is Ok, don't care how fine she is and what she promises to do later, *No* smoking or eating allowed in the ride! Its the LAW, My Law!!!


----------



## PoundPuppy (Jan 27, 2009)

Asphalt Jet said:


> Bottle of water is Ok, don't care how fine she is and what she promises to do later, *No* smoking or eating allowed in the ride! Its the LAW, My Law!!!


So i guess that spam and rice ball was ok huh lol! :squintdan


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

PoundPuppy said:


> So i guess that spam and rice ball was ok huh lol! :squintdan



For sure don't eat spam, and hardly any rice. Steak, Eggs and Potatoes, Unless you are refering to the time you tried to eat spam and rice balls in my car, and you were politely asked to excuse yourself LOL, or was it fish eyes and Squid. Answer your Ketai.


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Soft drinks or water out of a bottle are okay but no eating and especially no smoking, never.


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

in the time ive owned my gtr i think ive had 2 redbulls and a bounty inside it


----------



## Aphid (Oct 6, 2006)

I eat & drink in mine but i spend at least 3hrs minimum cleaning it inside and out on the weekends


----------



## MartyV (Apr 19, 2009)

I quit smoking otherwise I probably would smoke in it.
Screw top drinks are ok, but never food.


----------



## 8ren (Apr 17, 2008)

Dont smoke any more but didnt smoke in my cars anyway.
Eat and drink sometimes, carefuly. Mainly red bull on long journeys.


----------



## nosman (Sep 6, 2008)

I dont smoke, full stop
Have eaten light food in the car, but im diabetic, so thats my excuse and im sticking to it, dont carry a sopare, jack, tools etc, no excess weight, so no large meals
Had loads of sex in it though!


----------



## Chris Wilson (Aug 20, 2001)

I eat, smoke, sometimes using the floor as an ashtray, drink, have had 3 large wet dogs in it at one time, regularly have 2 large dogs in it. Carry 4 spare rims and tyres and 2 x 25 litre drums of fuel in the interior, and a boot full of tools and oil et cetera when going to a track day. It had a mouse in it a few months ago, so it has a few mouse droppings in the footwells, which I haven't got round to Hoovering out as it's off the road. I just hate with a passion people who treat their cars like some sort of sacred place, likewise I can't stand people who ask you to take your shoes off at their front door  A car, like a house, is an inanimate convenience to be used and sometimes abused. Oh, it's had a dead emu in it, and regularly transports 8 sacks of animal or dog feed from the supplier. I am just a heathen  My everyday car (Volvo estate) is so rancid I find it works to my advantage as I rarely get asked to give people a lift


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Chris Wilson said:


> I eat, smoke, sometimes using the floor as an ashtray, drink, have had 3 large wet dogs in it at one time, regularly have 2 large dogs in it. Carry 4 spare rims and tyres and 2 x 25 litre drums of fuel in the interior, and a boot full of tools and oil et cetera when going to a track day. It had a mouse in it a few months ago, so it has a few mouse droppings in the footwells, which I haven't got round to Hoovering out as it's off the road. I just hate with a passion people who treat their cars like some sort of sacred place, likewise I can't stand people who ask you to take your shoes off at their front door  A car, like a house, is an inanimate convenience to be used and sometimes abused. Oh, it's had a dead emu in it, and regularly transports 8 sacks of animal or dog feed from the supplier. I am just a heathen  My everyday car (Volvo estate) is so rancid I find it works to my advantage as I rarely get asked to give people a lift


PMSL thats genius Chris!
:thumbsup:
bob


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

I never smoke in it. I smoke outside the car while I'm waiting for it to warm up in winter.
I never eat in it as well, and I only drink Vitamin Water in it, lol.

Justin


----------



## Chris Wilson (Aug 20, 2001)

It's rusting away while you procrastinate with a *** in your hand, lighten up and give it grief


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

no eating in mine or smoking, a drink would be ok once its water.
Still have the plastic on my seats, i know im a freak


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

^^^^^^^^
You're a freak!!!

bob


----------



## rossmcleod (Apr 9, 2010)

*Shane* said:


> no eating in mine or smoking, a drink would be ok once its water.
> Still have the plastic on my seats, i know im a freak


sad person lol

drinking is ok no smoking


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Wow a thread dating back to jan 2008 lol!

The previous japanese owner smoked and as such everything had a yellow tinge. After spending hours with a steam cleaner and upholstery cleaner it's now spot on. As for the eating, perhaps a choc bar if I'm pekish or a can of coke but I wouldn't go much further!


----------



## Lubo69GTR (Mar 4, 2010)

I eat, drink and smoke in mine. I eat, drink and smoke most of the time so why not in the car. It's mine  the only problem is that the R32 window's are probably the worst window's for smoking ever made


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

I don't eat or smoke in mine (don't smoke anyway) and wouldn't let anyone else do it either. Drinking is OK if it is still bottled water, no fizzy stuff. The car is just coming up to 12 months old but still has that brand new smell about it. I've never even farted in it, that's how much I care about it! That's an option you've missed off the poll - Stinky Farts After Friday Night Gallon & Kebab.


----------



## Michaelstahl (Apr 1, 2006)

I never smoke,drink,eat in my car. And no passengers gonna do to


----------



## nash1979 (Feb 3, 2008)

my gets used every day, so its filthy, it gets washed once a week and polished once an month, interior is cleaned if it gets dirty. 

its a car i use everyday in a dusty enviroment so its going to get dirty.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

I never drive the bloody thing so none of the above as I'm not ever in it.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Absolutely no way! I don't eat or drink anything in the car and when the enemy is allowed in the car under no circumstances is she allowed to put any make up on in it.....my aim is to have the car looking 'as new' ongoing.


----------



## 1563parker (Jul 22, 2009)

no smoking, drinking or eating allowed in mine, infact i don't let other people in unless i have to lol.
Also don't have anything in the glovebox, back seat or boot:chairshot


----------



## LozGT (Dec 8, 2005)

I allow a full range of activities and functions in my car - and always have. Bar smoking (I don't smoke anymore) you can eat, drink or whatever. However, I would expect any passenger's manners to prevent the letting of gastric wind; unless the journey is particularly long and having the window open is an option.The only caveat is that so long as no damage to the interior results - I'm not just talking about farting, although it would have to be a real ripper to cause any damage and may cause the perpetrator some discomfort before outlet...


----------



## Dane89 (Feb 14, 2011)

as has been said its a car ! , if you look after it and keep it clean theres no problem with eating drinking in her. smoke i spose is ok with a window open allthough i dont smoke if a freind wants to while were driving i aint going to stop them, keeping them clean is a must but not to an extent were you care more about how clean it is that you forget why you own the car in the first place .
Dane.


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

Dont mind eating small things so much, dont mind drinking as long as nothing gets spilt but smoking is a huge nono in my eyes


----------



## seiko (Jun 11, 2006)

dont mind the odd mars bar, or water, but deffo no smoking or mcdonalds lol,


----------



## yohoRB26 (Feb 22, 2011)

i dont like when water drips in slightly


----------



## Matt M (Jul 5, 2007)

My car is my GTR is my pride and joy, so no way. My daily driver though, eat drink and be merry.. But no smoking.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

yohoRB26 said:


> i dont like when water drips in slightly


+ 1

bob


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

defo no eating drinking or smoking in my gtr but i ate in jimbostirs and i dropped a chip to!!
well its only a r33:chuckle:


----------



## Markturbo (Jan 12, 2011)

eat and drink, but always clean up


----------



## yohoRB26 (Feb 22, 2011)

also will never pick up drunk people out of fear having vomit go everywhere


----------



## Skylinesusky (Feb 17, 2009)

Intressting queastion =)

So, eat and drink, yes. But I`m a non smoker, and others also hasn`t to smoke in my cars!

But if I on the german autobahn and take a short brake at BurgerKing or McDonalds, a burger in the car is okay =)


----------



## endle$$ (Feb 25, 2011)

i'm used to eat inside if i need to take long road trips!

as for smoking, i do smoke on the window but never use the cigar lighter or the cigarette "trash"


----------



## clint r32 (Jan 30, 2011)

ive not long had mine its smells like a mechanics workshop i need to get the upholstery fully done and ideas


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Just the odd snack in mine, Usually when at a show....

Oh, hang on, You said GTR, Guess im not included then....


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

I do eat and drink in my GTR but I NEVER NEVER and NEVER let anyone else eat or drink inside my car! My car is always clean and ready for cerebral surgery! :thumbsup:

If you smoke, then you are not allowed to touch any of my cars!*




*If you do I`ll surely kill you and feed my GTR with it *evil laugh*


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

I didn't speak to my brother and sister in law for six months after I politely asked her to step out into the rain and smoke instead of smoking in my r34, instead she tried to open the door and smoke half outside, I cracked and nearly made them both walk the thirty miles home.
It's still a sore point 2 years later 
Steve


----------



## Glen (Jan 21, 2011)

I eat and drink. If someone eats and drinks in my car i make sure they take every last crumb with them. If someone were to try smoke in my car i will kick them in the mouth.

My GTR smells like a typical jap import with some under seat car smellys. Wish it smelt like a fresh r35 gtr.


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

if anyone wants to smoke,smoke out site
eat or drink in restaurants,bar pubs,home,etc etc 
never in my gtr.
or any of my previous cars or future cars.


----------



## Hacker (Dec 21, 2006)

R33:smokin: I smoke outside whilst the beast is warming up, no food or drink is ever consumed inside but i still need to give it a good clean out to get rid of all those leaves & stones.

Spend to long cleaning the outside, always forget to clean inside.:chairshot


----------



## bignath4607 (Aug 29, 2010)

no eating takes place in my car i dont smoke i have to allow a drink as i do some long journeys but nothing fizzy and similar to hyrev i got some right stck of the girls that cut my hair as they asked does she want a lolly as i say she cant today were in my car cue the onslaught for being mean etc etc my eyes glaze over as most women wouldnt understand


----------



## Gary&Amanda (Feb 10, 2011)

if i can avoid it then i dont eat or drink in mine, if its a road trip then i make sure its stuff that dont make a mess


----------



## Lutheran (Oct 22, 2011)

Smoke yes, eat no, its hard to drive while eating than driving while smoking


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

I won't even pick my nose in my GTR!!!

Bob


----------



## blitzman (Mar 14, 2006)

My other half borrowed mine ONCE.
Stuck a load of kindling in the passenger footwell,:chairshot
took me an age to hoover the crap up!!!!
Never again!!!


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Talking about smoking in cars, I saw an Arab smoke in a brand new Maybach 57 in Dubai when I was there (with closed windows).


----------



## ianp (Jun 25, 2007)

No food, drink or smoking in mine  I try my hardest not to have passengers :chuckle:


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Have enough of that in the family bus so definitely no food in the GTR lol.


----------



## HeavyDuty (Apr 27, 2012)

Between shifting, smoking, texting & fiddling with the mini-disc radio I don't have a free hand to eat. :chuckle:


----------



## BaKaJin (Aug 27, 2012)

I do smoke in my GTR, but no food allowed!


----------



## mhhforyou (Jul 12, 2012)

i dont smoke... and i dont eat in my gtr or in every other of my cars.



HeavyDuty said:


> Between shifting, smoking, texting & fiddling with the mini-disc radio I don't have a free hand to eat. :chuckle:


Are you a woman?? ;-)


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Only soda/water from a bottle allowed. The rest no. 

Last owner was smoker. It took me months to clean the odour out.


----------

